# Jennie by Paul Gallico



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

I've just mentioned this novel in another posting and wondered if anyone else had read it?

Mick.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Haven't read Jennie, but Paul Gallico's book The Silent Miaow is one of my all-time favorite cat books...! 

What is Jennie about?

Fran


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Fran said:


> Haven't read Jennie, but Paul Gallico's book The Silent Miaow is one of my all-time favorite cat books...!
> 
> What is Jennie about?
> 
> Fran


A boy who becomes a cat. (kinda)

He meets Jennie and has lots of lovely adventures. 
I read it at school when aged 11 and recently purchased a copy and re read it aged 54. Lovely read.
I passed it on to my wife who thoroughly enjoyed it too.

I think it may have been pulblished under a different title in the States, maybe "The Abandoned"

I bought "The Silent Miaow" for my wife 2 Christmases ago.

Mick


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The book looks to be around $40. Is that right? Seems a little expensive or do usually books cost that much now? Seems interesting to read. :wink:


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

kitkat said:


> The book looks to be around $40. Is that right? Seems a little expensive or do usually books cost that much now? Seems interesting to read. :wink:


I bought a used paperback copy on ebay for around $10/$15 I think.

Mick.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh, Mick I'm so glad you like this book. It is so beautiful. When I read it as a kid I couldn't stop crying for about a day afterwards. In a good way.

The sequel, Thomasina, was made into a film with Patrick McGoohan. Loved that too, but haven't seen it in a while.

seashell


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

seashell said:


> Oh, Mick I'm so glad you like this book. It is so beautiful. When I read it as a kid I couldn't stop crying for about a day afterwards. In a good way.
> 
> The sequel, Thomasina, was made into a film with Patrick McGoohan. Loved that too, but haven't seen it in a while.
> 
> seashell


Jennie was required reading when I started Secondary Modern in nineteen hundred and Oh My God!!....muttter mutter ............................

Anyroad, I was eleven at the time and found the story very touching.

My wife has read The Snow Goose and recommends that one too.

Mick.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sounds like a good read. I love to read, and of course anything animal related is even better! But, I'll have to look on eBay if I can't find it cheaper than $40. IMO, that is a _little_ pricey for a book. :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes the Snow Goose was lovely as well. This all reminds me of how much I used to love Paul Gallico as a writer. He wrote such a variety of things, including, I believe, The Poseidon Adventure.
I'll have to go off an google him now! 

seashell


----------

